# Guess the Score Wednesday Dec. 22 vs Sixers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 7PM on FSN

Pollard and Bender are the only ones confirmed that won't be there for us.

Kedrick Brown, Josh Davis, and Glenn Robinson are on the IR for the Sixers.

Pacers 95
Sizers 86

Pacers Leading Scorer- Fred Jones (25)
Sixers Leading Scorer- Allen Iverson (19)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers-96
Sixers-91

I'll prolly be wrong, I'm never right anymore.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana - 83
Philly - 91


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philadelphia 91
Indiana 88

Leading Scorers:
Philly- Iverson 22
Pacers- Tinsley 25


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson had 54 points against Milwakee yesterday. 
*gulp*


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 93 
sixers 92


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 96

Sixers 95


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 89
Sixers- 81


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Iverson had 54 points against Milwakee yesterday.
> *gulp*


Iverson rarely has two good games in a row, plus Freddie should do a good job on him on D since they're a similar in terms of height.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson rarely has two good games in a row, plus Freddie should do a good job on him on D since they're a similar in terms of height.


They play Utah tomorrow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> They play Utah tomorrow.


Alright, after one good game, Iverson's bound for a few bad ones.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I was hoping that they would play back to back, but unfortunately that will not be the case, this is going to be a close game though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright, after one good game, Iverson's bound for a few bad ones.


Iverson's streaky all right.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 100
Sixers 91


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson rarely has two good games in a row, plus Freddie should do a good job on him on D since they're a similar in terms of height.


You be very wrong, he dropped 51 last night.

I think Pacers 95
Philly 94

Leading Scorers
Tinsley 28
Iverson 26


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> VS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_041222.html


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson rarely has two good games in a row, plus Freddie should do a good job on him on D since they're a similar in terms of height.


:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

At least we'll have Croshere for the game, but I'm not sure if I want AJ in or not. If he's in, he screws things up, but if he's not, Tinsley may have to play 45 minutes again. Carlisle just won't play Gill. Harrison being day-to-day is not good, as much as it pains me to admit it, we need this rookie this game. If Harrison doesn't play, at least we'll likely have Croshere to fill his spot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I want to know why Carlisle won't play Gill.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Do you guys think AI will have another big game? 
I hope not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Do you guys think AI will have another big game?
> I hope not.


Seriously, 3 in a row from one of the most inconsistant players in the game? I'm starting to doubt he gets 15 this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think that the Philly players are gonna really on AI too much for this game, they have just been to use to him exploding the last couple of games. I want to change my prediction but whatever, it's all good.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 97
Sixers 99


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Iverson's playing. Their key matchup is Tinsley vs Iverson obviously.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Crap! Iverson has their first 8 points, in 6 minutes


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1st Quarter Recap:

Iverson has 14 points, we need to do a better job on him. Our offense isn't veyr sloppy beyond the fact that AJ really sucks. Our defense also seems okay. The Sixers aren't playing physical, that's what we need them to do. Marc Jackson pulls a Reggie at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, 3 in a row from one of the most inconsistant players in the game? I'm starting to doubt he gets 15 this game.


:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie's been playing isolation well. Our announcers compared him to David Thompson.

39-29 Indy with 6:49 left in the 2nd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3. Next possession Korver fouls Reggie. Korver's really getting abused this game.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great hustle play by Freddie and Croshere.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Iverson hits a 3.

Reggie hits a J.

Iverson misses.

Willie Green gets his 3rd foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is Reggie guarding Iverson with Freddie and Tinsley on the floor? Willie Green pulls a Prince and rejects Tinsley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a 3 to extend the lead to 6 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kevin Ollie is killing us! He just cut the lead to 1 with 11 minutes left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Tinsley hits a 3 to extend the lead to 6 at the end of the 3rd.


Online they have it has a two-pointer and they have us up by 5. is this wrong?

either way, we've got to take quick control of this 4th qtr, otherwise things won't be pretty.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Man, we just keep trading shots


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3! He has 27!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Reggie hits a 3! He has 27!


I don't say this enough, I absolutely love that man. His magic just NEVER runs out


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Iggy hits a 3 and the Sixers go up 2.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley called for an offensive foul for no reason, tosses the ball down the court, gets a T. Called for a foul when AI knocks him down. He says to the ref, "**** you, **** you" before getting ejected.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Tinsley called for an offensive foul for no reason, tosses the ball down the court, gets a T. Called for a foul when AI knocks him down. He says to the ref, "**** you, **** you" before getting ejected.


Isn't this back to back games now?
:upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

98-88 Sixers with 1:28 to play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

102-90 Philly wins.
AI drops 145 points in the last 3 games?
 

Tinsley has to cool down, I didn't see the play, but that's the second game in a row where he's been ejected if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

90-102 

Pacers Fan- 21, but DQ'd
Tactics- 17, but DQ'd
theo- 18
Turkish Delight- 13
NTP- 13, but DQ'd
rock747- 13, but DQ'd
Bird Fan33- 22, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 21, but DQ'd
DJMD- 13, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 10

Winner- Jermaniac Fan


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How many minutes did Gill play tonight? Johnson played like crap again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> INDIANAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Allen Iverson didn't get 50 points, but the Philadelphia 76ers got a win.
> 
> Iverson scored 40 points in his bid for history and was part of a late surge that gave the 76ers a 102-90 victory over the struggling Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> How many minutes did Gill play tonight? Johnson played like crap again.


0


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Reggie- 30/4/1
Tinsley- 17/6/5/1/1
Croshere- 10/6/4
JJ- 0/2/2
Foster- 18/12/1

Freddie- 10/4/6/1
AJ- 2/1/1/1
Harrison- 3/2/1
Curry- 5 minutes
Haislip- 3 minutes
Gill- 1 minute 

AI- 40/4/5/1
Jackson- 18/6/2

Good News- Sixers with 39 rebounds, we shot 46%

Bad News- 21% on 3's, 37 boards, 17 assists, 19 TO's

Fastbreak Points- 12-6 Sixers
Pts in the Paint- 42-40 Sixers
Biggest Lead- 12-11 Sixers

9 Lead Changes and 4 times tied

T's on Tinsley and O'Brien


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

In my opinion Croshere and Anthony Johnson make too many mistakes to get the minutes they get. Everytime Croshere gets the ball he penatrates sometimes getting the foul or just shooting an awful shot/turnover sort of thing. Anthony Johnson, just too many negatives.


Tinsley got totally raped on those calls. The second Defensive foul it looked like AI pushed off. We can't afford Tinsley to be acting that way tho.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> Anthony Johnson, just too much negatives.


Agreed, Carlisle needs to put Gill in and see what he is made of. Johnson has done so many things bad it's not even funny.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Anthony Johnson completely sucks. He only looks good on a great team that can cover up his defficiencies.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, Carlisle needs to put Gill in and see what he is made of. Johnson has done so many things bad it's not even funny.


:yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We have dropped to the 500 mark. 
I really don't want to see us under 500, but it might happen.
Even if it does though, we still in striking position of Cleveland, just two games back.


----------

